# my new mice



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

some are keepers from my last litter whom I wanted to give a formal introduction, others are new picked up from other mouseries 

Diesel


Castor


Pollux


Bill


Orion


Roxy


Serenity


Sophie-Ann


Sookie


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Cute mice  I love Sophie-Ann :love1


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

she's gorgeous a blue burmese from cuchuliann mousery 
Heres 2 I forgot on the original post:

Adia


Louie


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Is Roxy the one that looked sable? Love her


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

very cutie


----------

